# Cambalache > Que los cumplas muy feliz >  Día del mago 2013

## lalogmagic

Pues hoy se conmemora el aniversario luctuoso de San Juan Bosco, patrono de los magos, por lo que:

FELICIDADES A TODOS LOS MAGOS DEL FORO...

también a los que como yo, quisieramos serlo algún día.

----------

